# My second build



## SilverBullet08 (Apr 25, 2021)

My second build


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 27, 2021)

I don't know much about these chinese bicycle motorized engines, but I had been reading up on them years ago before I got into prewar cruisers. Coulda spent hundreds at BikeBerry at the time. 
Either that is a really nice Kit, or it is custom? The exhaust is the nicer type. I'm guessing a fancier Carb? Does this one have an air filter?
Looks FAST!!!
 - Nate


----------



## SilverBullet08 (May 3, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> I don't know much about these chinese bicycle motorized engines, but I had been reading up on them years ago before I got into prewar cruisers. Coulda spent hundreds at BikeBerry at the time.
> Either that is a really nice Kit, or it is custom? The exhaust is the nicer type. I'm guessing a fancier Carb? Does this one have an air filter?
> Looks FAST!!!
> - Nate



The Engine is a Grubee Skyhawk 66 cc. Carburetor is a real Dellorto SHA 15/15. Pipe is a generic banana pipe. Running real motorcycle 415 chain with a big 56 tooth sprocket for hill climbing. Mounts are semi custom with parts from a kit and some hardware store parts to reduce vibration. Still experimenting with a tensioner design but got it working much better


----------

